# HAPPY BIRTHDAY COLIN!!!



## ripjack13 (Jan 20, 2017)

So, It's @Schroedc Colin's birthday today. 
Have a great day chum!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY COLIN!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2017)

Have a great birthday my friend! Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 20, 2017)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! I hope your day is a great one!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2017)

Happy birthday


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 20, 2017)

YIPPPPPIIIEEEEE Party at Colin's tonight!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 20, 2017)

Happy birthday fellow mainlander

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 20, 2017)

Happy Birthday Colin! What kind of cake do you request?


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Damn... he's at the bar already??!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Jan 20, 2017)

Happy Birthday Colin!


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you all! haven't been to the bar yet, was cutting fish for tonight's fish fry at my second job at 5:45 this morning. had to run kids to pick up glasses, just got to the shop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 20, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> just got to the shop.



So you get to the shop and the first thing you do is get on Woodbarter.............good man!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## DKMD (Jan 20, 2017)

HBD! I hope you have a good one!


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Now he's at the bar!!

Ok rules say, you gotta drink a birthday beer for everyone on Wood Barter!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 20, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Now he's at the bar!!
> 
> Ok rules say, you gotta drink a birthday beer for everyone on Wood Barter!



Nope, still at my second job.


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 20, 2017)

Happy Happy Birthday Colin!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 20, 2017)

Happy Birthday you old fart! Try and get some down time to relax and enjoy.


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 20, 2017)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Sprung (Jan 20, 2017)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 21, 2017)

Anybody hear from Colin? Must of been some BIG drinken. He took the kids out of school just to pick up the glasses, how heavy could they have been. I wonder if they were like those full bottle wine glasses that Betty White uses?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 21, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> Anybody hear from Colin? Must of been some BIG drinken. He took the kids out of school just to pick up the glasses, how heavy could they have been. I wonder if they were like those full bottle wine glasses that Betty White uses?



They didn't have school Friday. I survived but spent the day today doing various family things with the kids and picked up a few more treadle sewing machine bases. now to start designing the new tops for them...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 21, 2017)

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes! I had a good day yesterday got a few fun presents too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 21, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes! I had a good day yesterday got a few fun presents too!



Anything good?


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 21, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Anything good?



I'll post pictures when I start using them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 22, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> picked up a few more treadle sewing machine bases. now to start designing the new tops for them...


It's kind of addictive isn't it? I'm anxious to see what you do with them and what your market will bring for them when they are done. I have 4 stashed now, one I'm keeping for myself.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 22, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> It's kind of addictive isn't it? I'm anxious to see what you do with them and what your market will bring for them when they are done. I have 4 stashed now, one I'm keeping for myself.



I'll keep one, maybe two, depends on where they end up in the house. I have 7 of them although one of the machines is too nice for me to strip out, I may oil and adjust it and keep for canvas and leather sewing.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 22, 2017)

Happy yesteryesterbirthday Colin -- sorry I missed it, don't get this far down the forum list often.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 22, 2017)

What are you guys having to pay for those machines? Saw one on Craigslist the other day that would have been a good candidate as the cabinet was in pretty tough shape. Machine looked salvageable, but had a lot of paint missing in places. But they wanted like $250 for it.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 22, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> What are you guys having to pay for those machines? Saw one on Craigslist the other day that would have been a good candidate as the cabinet was in pretty tough shape. Machine looked salvageable, but had a lot of paint missing in places. But they wanted like $250 for it.



They were on crack. I pay 50 or less for them. I did pay 80 for one with a mint machine that was still sewing.


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 22, 2017)

Yeah that's kinda what I thought. Had a little one like the one you posted awhile back listed too, in good to excellent condition for less money.


----------

